# Kloned's Incubation Success



## Kloned (Apr 27, 2013)

Just had my first non Chinese mantis hatch out and goto watch it from start to finish so I was a little picture happy  

Odontomantis from Nikkko Thanks


----------



## Kloned (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Kloned (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Paradoxica (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats. Thats a lot of nymphs from that little thing.


----------



## Kloned (Apr 27, 2013)

ya it is I can't believe it there is 20 when they all turned black and now 2 more just now starting to come out of the ooth


----------



## sally (Apr 27, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome! Odontomantis is on my wish list.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats :clap:


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats! They look just like little ants.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2013)

Gee, what a lot of babies you got now!


----------



## Kloned (Apr 27, 2013)

yup yup  and even more incubating


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2013)

may the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## Coneja (Apr 28, 2013)

How did they all fit in there?! :huh: Very exciting, congrats!


----------



## Kloned (Apr 29, 2013)

had a Pseudoharpax virescens Ooth hatch last night while I was sleeping looks to be 11 in there


----------



## Kloned (Apr 30, 2013)

ended up with 13 Virescens, a couple more trickled out during the day, these guys are really alert and like to watch every movement in the room,

Also Had 4 of my Wahlbergii Molt to L3's &amp;

2 of my Sibylla pretiosa Molt to L5

Must of been all the warm weather and warm rain we had yesterday LoL


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

good luck with the virescens

they like it hot, dry, lots of room and tons of food


----------

